# ESPN shows no love for Dallas.



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I went to the website and all they talk about are Sacto, LA, Minny, and SA. Newsflash ESPN, we are better than the Kings(at least right now) I remember last year we were the talk of the town, now nobody gives us a chance. What gives? I know in a earlier thread that I am not sure that we can get past the second round if we play Minny but come on. Where is the love?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I hate people who always criticize the Mavs for not playing defense, then they rave on about how great the Kings are. People need to start realizing that the Kings play defense just as bad as the Mavs do (i.e. they dont play defense).


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Actually, Dallas has stepped up their D towards the end of the season.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> I went to the website and all they talk about are Sacto, LA, Minny, and SA. Newsflash ESPN, we are better than the Kings(at least right now) I remember last year we were the talk of the town, now nobody gives us a chance. What gives? I know in a earlier thread that I am not sure that we can get past the second round if we play Minny but come on. Where is the love?


I am a Mavericks fan, and I can tell you that the Mavs arn't better than the Kings. Look at the standings. When they win a 7-game series over the Kings, then they will be better. The Mavs are certainly coming in as underdogs in this series.


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

the only reason that Dallas has any type of D now is becaues of Daniels and Howard...And also i have never heard anyone say anything good about Sac's D... and should anyone be saying anything about Dallas? No offence to you guys honestlybut Dallas is horiible for the amount of talent you have... look at your players that you have here... Nash, Nowitzki, Finley, Walker, Jamison Danielles, Howard and all of the other key role players.

If anythign i think this team has been overrated along wiht the coaching staff... witht the amount of talent that this team has i wonder how they havent even made it to the finals even in the west... I think your team is in order for a coaching change...there are the keys to a great team ehre just i don't even consider them a threat any more when they come into the playoffs... the lack of defence that they play is insane...a championchip team cannot rely on there offence...Defence wins championchips not offence.

But then again its just my opinion


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Steve Kerr picks the Mavs to win in 6 but he said that Bibby and Christie are a better guard combo then Nash and Daniels.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: ESPN shows no love for Dallas.*



> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> I am a Mavericks fan, and I can tell you that the Mavs arn't better than the Kings. Look at the standings. When they win a 7-game series over the Kings, then they will be better. The Mavs are certainly coming in as underdogs in this series.


The Mavs beat the Kings last year in a 7 game series so um what are you trying to say??


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ElevatorMan</b>!
> 
> 
> If anythign i think this team has been overrated along wiht the coaching staff... witht the amount of talent that this team has i wonder how they havent even made it to the finals even in the west... I
> ...


did you not see Dallas get to the west finals last year??


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> 
> did you not see Dallas get to the west finals last year??


Leave them alone...they're just uninformed haters....


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: ESPN shows no love for Dallas.*



> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> 
> The Mavs beat the Kings last year in a 7 game series so um what are you trying to say??


Cwebb didn't play.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: ESPN shows no love for Dallas.*



> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> 
> 
> Cwebb didn't play.


Nor did Popeye Jones play for us.


----------

